
Is Urban Loneliness a Myth? - robg
http://www.printthis.clickability.com/pt/cpt?action=cpt&title=Alone+Together&expire=&urlID=32648542&fb=Y&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnymag.com%2Fnews%2Ffeatures%2F52450%2F&partnerID=73272
======
aristus
It's two things: population density and transience. If you live where there
are maybe 20 people per acre and most people are born somewhere different (
_cough_ Miami, Atlanta, Phoenix _cough_ ) it can be very lonely because there
are few institutions that gather people together, and also there are fewer
opportunities to bump into your neighbors.

In low-density, low-transient places like rural towns the biggest problem
isn't loneliness -- it's how to get people out of your hair.

If you live where everyone is from everywhere but they are packed so tightly
you have to get along, it's much easier to make friends. People also tend to
spend more time outside their homes because they are so small.

------
maurycy
I find it hard to believe: "Studies show that loneliness is associated with
morning surges in cortisol, the stress hormone, and increased vascular
resistance, which results in higher blood pressure. They also show the lonely
drink more, exercise less, get divorced more often, and have more family
estrangements and run-ins with the neighbors. And they’re fatter."

I'm alone for last few months, ie not in relationship and without too many
friends, and my live is much more better.

I eat much healthier because there are no conflicts of interests, so I don't
have to reward myself with junk food. Also, I have much more free time so I'm
swimming every day and I don't feel bad I spent few hours just walking and
thinking about my life. My blood pressure is now lower than ever.

~~~
cousin_it
Amen. That's a great feeling. Loneliness can give strength if taken calmly and
properly.

------
paulhart
In a city it's hard to be alone (spatially), but it's easy to be lonely
(spiritually).

------
thesethings
Loneliness means so many different things to different people, so I'm not
going give a "yes" or "no" answer here. BUT If the cause of your loneliness is
being a member of a minority group (ethnic or subcultural), urban environments
function as a great way to "find the others." (Though as the end of the
article suggests, the Internet may relieve cities of the burden of this.) I
could see how being an elderly widow may be better in Boca Raton than NYC, and
in this case, it's still a "find the others" situation.

------
PStamatiou
you call it loneliness, i call it peace and quiet.

------
cabalamat
People are less likely to be lonely in cities, not because there are more
people around, but because there are _more people you can connect with_. If
you have some sort of specialised interest or hobby that say only 1 in 1000 of
the population are interested in, then if you live in a city there will be
people near you who share that interest.

And with the Internet, you can find them.

------
Agathos
I hope not. If it is then I need another name for whatever I have.

------
lsmith
No.

~~~
inglorian
"No"? Why is this being upvoted? I'd like to hear his reasons. "No" is not
enough to spark the kind of meaningful discussion I've come to expect from HN.

